# Fly Recipes



## KINGFISHER

Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail 

Tail and Abdomen-Pheasant Tail
Thorax-Peacock Herl
Soft Hackle-Partridge or Hen(I used partridge)
Rib-Copper Ultra Wire
Thread- Uni-Thread 8/0 Black
Hook- #12 White River Nymph Hook


----------



## gabreamfanatic

well this is not mine but i asked the guy to do a step by step aid. this is called the briminator and is deadly on gills and bass. so enjo it.
http://www.warmfly.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=26&topic=3084.0


----------



## Paymaster

ShrimpFly

Hook...#4 SS
Thread.. 6/0 White
Eyes at body...Bronze Bead Chain
Tenacles...Pearl Krystal Flash
Eyes on stims...Melted monofilament
Body...Hot Pink Estaz
Tail...White bucktail
Shell Back...Hot Glue


----------



## Paymaster

*Pay's Black Gnat*

Hook.... #18 Dry
Thead....8/0 Black
Tail......Wildebeest Hair
Body...Black Thread
Wing...Black Hackle Tips
Hackle...Black Dry Fly Hackle

Could done a better job on the head!


----------



## KINGFISHER

Nice Black Gnat Paymaster! I picked up a  black Keough dry fly cape for $19 (a steal I know) and I think I'm gonna be putting it to use very soon after looking at that fly!


----------



## Paymaster

KINGFISHER said:


> Nice Black Gnat Paymaster! I picked up a  black Keough dry fly cape for $19 (a steal I know) and I think I'm gonna be putting it to use very soon after looking at that fly!



Yup,mine is about used up. I also know I gave more than that for it too!


----------



## injun joe

Dang nice wildebeest hair!


----------



## Paymaster

injun joe said:


> Dang nice wildebeest hair!



Told you I'd find a use for that hide!


----------



## overbrook

*Overbrook's soft foam baitfish poppers*

The first two things you are going to need are size 2/0 popper hooks (I do them in several sizes) and 5/16th inch foam cylanders (match the cylander size to the hook)







3D prismatic stick on eyes (these are the new jurassic 3D eyes...another great EBAY find)  and some DNA Holofusion (white can be colored)






clear fish scale tape....






some black Testors model paint and curtain sheer (can be found in the craft/sewing section at Wal-mart)






various colors of prismacolor markers 






Poly flake super fine glitter...






Z-poxy five minute and 30 minute epoxy and disposable brushes (pack of 30 is about a $1 at Wal-mart)






double edge razors , red t-shirt paint and normal tying tools....scissors, thread and bobbin,bodkin etc.






start by coating hook shank with thread from just in front of hump to the rear where you will be tying in the tail....






tie in a generous portion of the DNA Holofusion for the tail (on this size I trim the tail at about an inch long).....






then using the thread secure the foam cylander down tapering it to the rear.....






notice the distance left behind the eye of the hook...this is so you can form the cupped face......






now measure from the rear of the cylander foam body to the eye of the hook....here we have 1 3/4 inches.....






cut pieces of white 2mm foam the 1 3/4 inches square and fold them in half......






now where the face is....trim at a slight angle so that when wrapped over the cylander it will give an even face.....






then along the bottom rear cut a taper from the rear forward to the belly so that when folded over the cylander it will not cover the point of the hook.....






you should end up with a shape like this.....






now coat the cylander and thread with super glue and give the 2mm foam a light coat of super glue and fold the 2mm foam over the cylander so the the face is just behind the eye of the hook......






after securing it correctly at the eye...go to the rear and pich it tight down around the cylander and the hook shank closing any gap.....






make sure it is tight in the front as well......






just behind the eye of the hook.....






also make sure the foam is secured straight up and down so the the body is not "lop sided" with the shank of the hook.....






the whole body needs to be piched firmly tight to the hook shank....I use needle nose pliers to squeeze it tight while the super glue has time to adhere both sides together....






as you can see from the slight indentions.....another handy tool would be those heavy metal paper clips with the flat flanges.....then you could clip it along the bottom tight to the hook shank and let it set till the glue has had time to adhere.....


----------



## overbrook

*Soft foam baitfish poppers part II*

once dried you then use a sharp razor blade to trim the bottom of the body leaving a bit of a belly from the front just behind the eye towards the rear...trim the rear close (maybe 1/16th of an inch) to the hook shank......






the next step is to color the mouth with the red t-shirt paint....just dab it all around inside and along the outter edge...






once the t-shirt paint has had time to dry....its time to color and decorate the poppers....this is the fun part!.....using the prismacolor markers....color the sides (always work from light to dark....and in this case it means bottom to top)....






then add the back color or top color.....






there are several ways of decorating them....one is to put fish sclae patterns on the back using the curtain sheer....cut a small swatch of the sheer just a little bigger than the popper.....then on a piece of cardboard or something paint a big splotch of paint about the size of the popper....lay the swatch over the paint and brush over it....coating the swatch with paint....when you pick it up blow out any holes filled with paint....then strching it out to the side with both hands ...carefully lay it over the back of the popper and pull it snuggly down about 45 degrees on both sides.....give it a few seconds then lift straight up and you should have a good scale print.....and would'nt ya know it...I slipped a bit...but it still looks O.K.   (takes some practice  LOL).....






some simple dots down the side add a little pizazz and break up the solid colors......






you can color fins on and add gills with the red t-shirt paint....(always give the t-shirt paint ample time to dry before handling or moving on)....






you can color the tails to match the body colors.....






then I coat the mouths and the area where the eyes are going to go with 5 minute epoxy and before the epoxy sets up...affix the eyes.....






you can also add some glitter and coat the back giving it a glittery finish.....






you can add a reverse scale effect with the clear scale tape.....cut it tapered shape to avoid wrinkles down the side....I also like to round out the front a bit....






then secure it down on the popper.....






small strips can also be added to the sides for a nice effect.....






Once all this is done....and everything till now has had time to dry....its time to give a final coat with the 30 minute epoxy....and you're done!






I truly hope you all enjoy making and fishing these as much as I do!   now go crazy!


----------



## Paymaster

Man! That is awesome.Thanks for sharing the tutorial!


----------



## KINGFISHER

OB, awesome poppers and awesome tutorial! I love this new recipe section!


----------



## KINGFISHER

Wilson's Bass Bully

#4 Mustad 3366- Hook
Black 6/0 Uni- Thread
 Black Magnum Zonker Strip- Tail
Black Chenille- Body
Orange and Black Sili Legs- Legs
Red Lead Barbell- Eyes
Black Rams Wool- Head


----------



## KINGFISHER

Marabou Damsel Nymph

#10 Mustad 9672- Hook
Olive 6/0 Uni- Thread
10lb Monofilament- Rib
Olive Marabou- Tail,Abdomen,Thorax
12 Pheasant Tail Fibers- Wingcase
Bead Chain- Eyes


----------



## KINGFISHER

Ward's Woolhead Muddler

#4 Mustad 3366- Hook
8/0 Red and 6/0 Black Uni- Thread
15lb Mason Hard Mono- Weedguard
White Marabou- Tail and Wing
White Sheep Wool- Head
Molded Plastic- Eyes
Krystal Flash- Flash


----------



## luv2drum

*Crawdad*

I got this from Winter 2009 Fly Tiers Magazine
Hook  #8
cream thread 6/0
antenae/wiskers  hackle fibers and stripped quills
legs  fine ultra chenile olive or what ever will match, or you can use a clump of hackle fibers for legs
underbody pearl ice dubbing
pinchers two symetrical feathers coated with adhesive.  Cut to shape after drying
tail  three body feathers coated with adhesive
shell  thin foam colored with markers to match feathers etc
Use 50lb test or heavier mono line melted to form eyes, just stick the tag into the foam and then put the sealer over it.
coat everything with a gossy sealer/adhesive and trim tail to shape after it dries.


----------



## Paymaster

pics?


----------



## Paymaster

Lookin Good Kingfisher!


----------



## Paymaster

Royal Coachman

Hook....#12 Dry
Thread...8/0 Black
Tail... Golden Pheasant Tippets
Abdomen...Peacock Herl
Band...Red Floss
Throrax...Peacock Herl
Wing.... White Calf Hair
Hackle...Coachman Brown


----------



## KINGFISHER

Mighty nice Pay!


----------



## squirrelhunter912

KINGFISHER said:


> Wilson's Bass Bully
> 
> #4 Mustad 3366- Hook
> Black 6/0 Uni- Thread
> Black Magnum Zonker Strip- Tail
> Black Chenille- Body
> Orange and Black Sili Legs- Legs
> Red Lead Barbell- Eyes
> Black Rams Wool- Head



Hey there kingfisher can you make a tutorial of that that's a nice fly


----------



## KINGFISHER

I appreciate it Squirrelhunter. I can do ya one better than any tutorial I could ever make. Check this out http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/corner.asp?page=9


----------



## squirrelhunter912

KINGFISHER said:


> I appreciate it Squirrelhunter. I can do ya one better than any tutorial I could ever make. Check this out http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/corner.asp?page=9



Alrighty thanks kingfisher


----------



## squirrelhunter912

*Jonesie's Crappie*

Jonesie' Crappie

pretty simple fly I just wish I had tied a better one to show yal

Hook: Size 10 Mustad Streamer Hook
Tail: White Maribou
Body: Medium Krystal Flash - Chenile Pearl


----------



## KINGFISHER

Keep up the good work squirrelhunter! Crappie should like that alot!


----------



## squirrelhunter912

Thank ya kingfisher!


----------



## Paymaster

Hooch Craw

Hook.....#8 Streamer
Thread...6/0 Black
Eyes...Black/Bronze Bead Chain
Antenna.. Moose Mane Hair
Claws.... Heart Feather(coat heavily with Sally Hanson's)
Tail....Brown Buck Tail or Brown Hackle Tips
Body....Brown Chenille
Rib...Palmered Coachman Brown Hackle

Added weight 5-6 wraps lead wire under body.


----------



## KINGFISHER

Awesome crawpappy Pay! I'm a big fan of Mudbug patterns. I rake the ditches for'em when the weather is a little warmer and poor them in my ponds for the fish to feast. And consequently, the fish relish any crawfish fly.


----------



## Paymaster

KINGFISHER said:


> Awesome crawpappy Pay! I'm a big fan of Mudbug patterns. I rake the ditches for'em when the weather is a little warmer and poor them in my ponds for the fish to feast. And consequently, the fish relish any crawfish fly.


Thanks
That is actually the first one I came up with. The ones I am tying now are the same recipe but look better. I just have not take the time to photo yet.


----------



## Paymaster

*Crazy Charlie*

Hook ..#4 Plated
Thread.. Chartruse 6/0
Body...Chartruse Larva Lace
Eye...Bead Chain
Under Wing...Rainbow Pearl Kystal Flash
Wing....White Super Hair


----------



## squirrelhunter912

*O'Cain's Bumblebee*

O'Cain's Bumblebee
Hook: Size 10 streamer hook
Body: Black Deer Hair
Belly: Yellow Bucktail
Wing: Grizzly Feathered Hackle
Thread: White Nylon


----------



## Paymaster

Hooch Krystal Bugger

Hook.... #6-8 Steamer
Bead Head.. Pearl/Clear Glass Bead
Thread....6/0 Blk
Collar...Ginger Hen Hackle
Tail....Black Marabou and Pearl Krystal Flash
Body...Black Chenille
Rib... Palmered Black Saddle Hackle


----------



## Paymaster

*Hornberg*

Hook...#4 Streamer
Thread...8/0-6/0 Black
Underbody...Gold Tinsel
Body...Yellow Marabou
Wings....Barred Mallard Flank
Eye...Junglecock Eyes(I used a substitute)
Hackle...Mix of Brown and Grizzlie


----------



## KINGFISHER

Paymaster those last two flies look awesome!


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks Brad.


----------



## Tightliner

Thought I'd throw up a few I've been piddlin with lately. Mostly emergers and midge stuff. I'll put up some recepies later if anyone would like them.

Later............................

#20 Baetis emerger (suspended)
Hook: TMC 2488H
Tail: Microfibrettes brown
Thread: Uni 8/0 olive
Abdomen: olive Uni
Rib: Kreinik blending fillament
Thorax: ANI-031 dk olive
Hackle:Whiting brown
Wing: CDC oil puffer olive

#20 Ephi
Hook: #20 TMC 100
Thread: Uni 8/0 tan
Abdomen: same
Thorax: Orvis spectrablend fur, cream
Wing: mottled mallard
standard natural CDC

#22 Baetis drifter
Hook: #22 TMC 2488H
Thread: Uni 8/0 olive
Tail: Pheasant
Abdomen: same
Rib: Blending fillament
Thorax:ANI-031 Dk Olive
Wing: CDC oil puffer, black

#20 Olive/PMD
Hook: #20 Daiichi 1130
Thread: 8/0 olive
Tail: Ginger hackle fiber
Body: Orvis fur blend, olive dun
Wing: CDC grey

#22 midge larvae
Hook: #22 Orvis 4641
Thread: parallell wound antron, flesh
Body: Clear latex (glove)
Rib: tag end of thread
Note: wind hook shank with flesh antron, followed by latex, ribbed with tail tag. Use design marker 284 l-9 to color head and back. rib effect is achieved when marker bleeds thru thread.


----------



## Tightliner

One More.................
#22 baetis/olive midge
Hook: #22 Orvis 4641
Tail: wood duck
Abdomen: Ani - 031 dk olive
Rib: Kreinik blending fillament
Thorax: same as abdomen
Wing: CDC oil pudder, black


----------



## Paymaster

Some are tied with CDC, am I right TL? 
Look good man!


----------



## Paymaster

*Rdl*

Rubber Legged Dragon
Hook...#12-#10
Thread....6/0-8/0 Black
Tail.... Black Rabbit Fur
Eyes... Black or Bronze Bead Chain
Body .... Black Chenille
Legs... Yellow Silly Legs
Hackle... Black or Grizzly Hen
Head...Black Chenille


----------



## Tightliner

Paymaster said:


> Some are tied with CDC, am I right TL?
> Look good man!



Yep, Most of them with oil puffers, The Ephi with std CDC. I'll try and get recipes posted. I dont follow std recipes too often, usually just conjure them up as I go, so I'll have to figure em out  and try and edit em in later.

Later.........................


----------



## TopWater94

Does anybody have a pattern for "island park special" ??


----------



## Tightliner

TopWater94 said:


> Does anybody have a pattern for "island park special" ??



Rubber-Legged Island Park Special

Hook: Size 12 curved shank
Thread: Black 6/0
Tail: Two round black rubber legs
Weight: 0.015 lead wire
Hackle: Brown dry fly hackle
Body: Peacock herl
Head: Black thread and SHAN

Later...........................................


----------



## TopWater94

Any pics or links?


----------



## Paymaster

Try here. Hans blocks copying pics on his site but go there and look.

http://www.danica.com/flytier/sdavenport/island_park_special.htm


----------



## TopWater94

Thanks guys, gotta admit that I was lost on this one. You wiser "yoda tiers" have straightened my lack of knowledge out a bit. Tight loops!


----------



## Tightliner

Peacock Mohawk Bunny

Hook: Daiichi 1710 #6
Tail: Peacock Crystal Flash
Eyes: dumbell
Body: Peacock Wapsi Prism #1 w/ cross-cut grizzly bunny strip
Legs: Tarantu-Leggs
Thread: 6/0 black

Later.........................


----------



## Tightliner

Paymaster said:


> Try here. Hans blocks copying pics on his site but go there and look.
> 
> http://www.danica.com/flytier/sdavenport/island_park_special.htm



That it! A variation has round rubber black extending from the rear. Fish probably haven't seen too many of these, could be a good producer on heavy fished streams. Could mimic anything from a Stone to a hellgramite.

Later........................


----------



## TopWater94

Cool beans TL, I tied my version of it and will post pics later. Peace


----------



## KINGFISHER

Tightliner you are the Midge Master! Lovin that Mohawk Bunny too!


----------



## Tightliner

Thanks Kingfisher. Goes to show how much time I've been castin them  (more time tyin than castin). Worked on some new crane fly patterns this week end. Try to post them when I get a chance.

Later...................................


----------



## Tightliner

*Last week end's puddlin'*

Here are a few I conjured up this week end. I'll try to get the recepies and come up with some names later. Got a few more crane fly patterns, but havnt had time to download. Your welcome to throw out a few names if youd like, have not named any yet. Top two are cranefly patterns, next is a crippled sulpher, PMD emerger and a sulpher emerger (suspended).

Top: Crane fly
Hook: TMC 400T
Tail: microfibrette (2 long)
Ab: Fur blend cream
Rib: stripped ginger hackle
Thorax: Prism I cream
Post: Antron
Hackle: Ginger Leggs CDC natural

Rust crane
Hook:TMC 205 bl
Body: Lip Stick rust
Thorax: Prism I burnt orange
Post: antron
Legs: CDC natural

Cripple sulphur
Hook:TMC 100 
Body: stretch film yellow
Wings: swiss straw yellow
Legs: phesant tail
Yellow CDC

PMD emerger
Hook: TMC 2487 #20
Tail: antron
Abdomen: Phesant tail
Thorax: Umpqua sparkle blend (golden olive)
Wing: Elk Hair
Hackle: Dark Dunn

Sulphur Emerger
Hook: TMC 2487 #22
Tail: hackle fiber (cream)
Abdomen: blending fillament 091
Thorax: amber Fine & Dry
Wing: CDC oil puff gold
Hackle: white


Later...........................................


----------



## ReDawg333

Some I tied on a display.  I have given these displays away to clients all over the country.  I'm sorry for the poor quality pictures.


----------



## Bitteroot

KINGFISHER said:


> Tightliner you are the Midge Master! Lovin that Mohawk Bunny too!




Dude.... don't give him the big head.. it's hard enough to get flies out his box now!


----------



## Tightliner

Bitteroot said:


> Dude.... don't give him the big head.. it's hard enough to get flies out his box now!



Havnt really had to worry much bout contributing to the Bitteroot foundation, cant pry you out of the Valley . With all this H2O we should have an extended blue line season. Bout time to hit some morning pulses at Reliance!!!!! Gonna have to do some plannin though, Deadheadfred's National team is doing showcases at Auburn, UT and MTSU. Plus numerous tournaments. And of course her middle school ball started yesterday, so there goes Mon - Fri. The GOOD WIFE is gonna have to take over and give us some fishin time~! Plannin on takin a bunch of mid-week vacation .

BTW- crane flies DO NOT catch trout, so no one even needs to try em .

Later......................................


----------



## luv2drum

*Crane flies*

BTW- crane flies DO NOT catch trout, so no one even needs to try em .

Later......................................[/QUOTE]


So, what can you catch with crane flies?


----------



## Paymaster

Crane flies are worthless critters nothin eats them.


----------



## TopWater94

However, the great John Barr is faithful to the theory that cranefly larvae patterns do catch trout. Will tie some and post later alng with the other patterns I am reluctant to share with this fine group of "o ye of little faith in the cranefly" gentlemen


----------



## KINGFISHER

ReDawg333 said:


> Some I tied on a display.  I have given these displays away to clients all over the country.  I'm sorry for the poor quality pictures.



Nice lookin flys man!


----------



## Tightliner

TopWater94 said:


> However, the great John Barr is faithful to the theory that cranefly larvae patterns do catch trout. Will tie some and post later alng with the other patterns I am reluctant to share with this fine group of "o ye of little faith in the cranefly" gentlemen



Come on man! Everyone knows that crane flies WILL NOT catch trout . They are worthless patterns to waste your time on, much less tie on the end of a line. If anyone wants to dispose of theirs in a humane manner, PM me and I'll give you my address to send them to! Thats my story, an I'm stickin to it!

Later..................................


----------



## luv2drum

Tightliner said:


> Come on man! Everyone knows that crane flies WILL NOT catch trout . They are worthless patterns to waste your time on, much less tie on the end of a line. If anyone wants to dispose of theirs in a humane manner, PM me and I'll give you my address to send them to! Thats my story, an I'm stickin to it!
> 
> Later..................................



Oh, so is that like the report of there not being any stripers in the hooch?


----------



## Tightliner

luv2drum said:


> Oh, so is that like the report of there not being any stripers in the hooch?



Theres not any on the hooch.......... are there???????

Later.........................


----------



## luv2drum

Tightliner said:


> Theres not any on the hooch.......... are there???????
> 
> Later.........................



You could not prove it by me one way or the other, or any fish at all for that matter.  I keep getting skunked.


----------



## bluemarlin

Wow! Pretty work!! 
The Hooch is a great place to fish... when it's clear.

Anyway, this gets my vote for coolest thread.


----------



## Tightliner

Ok, one last round. Hopefully the weather will break and I'll actually be castin rather than tying, here goes:



Chenille Crane
Hook:TMC 2487 #20
Body: Ultrachenille / Fine & Dry amber
Wing: CDC oil puff nat
Legs: CDC ginger



Lip Stic Crane
Hook: TMC 2487 #22
Body: Lip Stic yellow / Fine & Dry amber
Wing: CDC oil puff natural
Legs: CDC natural



Parachute Isonychia
Hook: TMC 100 #10 long
Tail: Microfibrette black
Hackle: Furnace brown
Wing: spun wool black



Extended Body Isonychia
Hook TMC 100 #14
Tail: Microfibrette black
Abdomen: closed cell neopreme woven w/ 6/0 black
Thorax: ultra fine chocolate
Wing: CDC oil puff black
Hackle: furnace brown



Sparkle rib Isonychia
Hook: TMC 100 long #10
Abdomen: chocolate fur blend brown
Rib: Blending fillament 085
Thorax: ultra fine chocolate
Wing post: CDC oil puff black
Hackle: furnace brown


Later...........................................


----------



## luv2drum

Those are nice TL.  I may have to tie up some of those.


----------



## TopWater94

It's starting to smell like patties in here  okay, so there's no faith in the craneflies......? We'll surely see. Btw, I am with TL on the disposal of flies. In the words of a sniper "send it" or them... Peace


----------



## Paymaster

*Light Cahill Dry*

Light Cahill

Hook.....#12
Thread...White/Cream 8/0
Tail... Light Dun Hackle Fibers
Wing... Lemon Wood Duck 
Body...White/Cream Dubbing
Hackle...Light Dun


----------



## bluemarlin

I like that one... Alot! 
What about one of my go to favorites, an elk hair caddis? Or maybe a deer hair caddis for the Hooch.
Cheers!


----------



## Paymaster

Elk Hair Caddis
Hook...#12
Thread...6/0 black or olive
Body....olive dubbing
Wing....Elk Hair stacked


----------



## bluemarlin

yeip... That is beautiful.


----------



## squirrelhunter912

*Cedar Creek Bass*

Body: White Bucktail
Middle: Chartruse Bucktail
Upperbody: Blakc Bucktail
Flashabou: Gold


----------



## Paymaster

*Reversed Beadhead Caddis*

A variation on Steve Davenport's Reversed Beadhead Caddis Nymph.

Hook.... #12 Nymph
Head....Blk Glass Bead
Thread...8/0 Blk
Legs....Pheasant Neck Feather
Case....Turkey Feather wrapped herl style
Body...Olive Rabbit


----------



## Paymaster

Wooly Worm

Hook....#8 Steamer
Thread....6/0 Blk
Tail....Red Marabou trimmed
Body...Peacock Herl
Rib....Grizzlie Hen Hackle palmered


----------



## KINGFISHER

I just got back in town from a business trip to Milwaukee so I'm trying to catch up with everything going on in the forum.  Pay, those flies look great as usual. Really nice on the Reverse Beadhead Caddis!


----------



## squirrelhunter912

man i am ready for it to warm up so i can catch some bass! has anybody been catchin any and with what


----------



## KINGFISHER

*Gummy Minnow*

Here is my first attempt at tying a Gummy Minnow. Granted it doesn't look as good as a store bought one, but I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.

Silver Sili Skin-Underbody
Green Splash Sili Skin-Back Strip
Mother of Pearl Sili Skin-Overbody
Stick on eyes- Eyes


----------



## Paymaster

Looks good Brad!


----------



## Tightliner

*Some Caddis Stuff*

Was playing around at the vise this week end and thought I'd share a few. I'll get the recipes up soon.

Caddis Pupae


Case Caddis


Green Bead Bug (rhyacophila)


Green Rock Worm (rhyacophila)



Later..................................


----------



## Paymaster

Good work and pics are great!


----------



## KINGFISHER

Looking good TL! Was that first pic featured in the latest issue of Fly Tyer? It sure looks nice!


----------



## Tightliner

KINGFISHER said:


> Looking good TL! Was that first pic featured in the latest issue of Fly Tyer? It sure looks nice!



Yep (good eye), although I changed it up a little. You have to work with the materials you got! That one wuz an 18, did some 20's and 22's as well. Did some in a dark olive body too, nice quick and easy pattern, luv that mag (it gets you thinkin and inspired to put down the tv remote!)!


Later................................


----------



## KINGFISHER

Tightliner said:


> Yep (good eye), although I changed it up a little. You have to work with the materials you got! That one wuz an 18, did some 20's and 22's as well. Did some in a dark olive body too, nice quick and easy pattern, luv that mag (it gets you thinkin and inspired to put down the tv remote!)!
> 
> 
> Later................................



I know exactly what you mean....I was busy this weekend  tying up the Shasta Shad featured and attempted Kelly Galloup's S. Dungeon, which turned out a little better than I expected.  I used a bit too large schlappen on the tail, I'll try and get some pics up this week. That mag is personally my favorite of all the fly fishing mags.


----------



## luv2drum

Hey TL.  What did you use for the legs on the Green Caddis pupae?


----------



## Tightliner

luv2drum said:


> Hey TL.  What did you use for the legs on the Green Caddis pupae?



Partridge tied at the tip and folded over toward the eye. I'll try to put up some recepies tonight when I get home. 

Later.........................


----------



## Paymaster

Coyote Caddis
(wetfly)

Hook .....  #12
Thread ......6/0 Black
Body .......Gray Coyote Underfur 
Wing .....Red over Blonde Coyote Guard Hair


----------



## KINGFISHER

Paymaster said:


> Coyote Caddis
> (wetfly)
> 
> Hook .....  #12
> Thread ......6/0 Black
> Body .......Gray Coyote Underfur
> Wing .....Red over Blonde Coyote Guard Hair




Very cool! Love that coyote fur! I've been using it for Mixed Medias in the place of red fox body fur.


----------



## Paymaster

Mickey Finn (streamer)

Hook.....#6 Streamer
Thread...6/0 Black
Body...Holographic/Silver Tinsel
Rib....Silver Wire
Wing...Bucktail Yellow/Red/Yellow


----------



## Paymaster

Coyote Ugly (streamer)
Hook... #6 streamer
Thread.... 6/0 Black
Rib... Silver tinsel
Body... Black Floss
Wing... Multi color Coyote Fur


----------



## Paymaster

Hunter's Orange (streamer)

Hook...#6 streamer
Thread....6/0 Red
Tail... Red Bucktail
Rib... Silver tinsel
Body... Orange Floss
Beard..Red Bucktail
Wing....Golden Pheasant Crest


----------



## KINGFISHER

Very nice Pay! I really like the old school stuff! I'm gonna try and get some new recipes up tonight. Work blocked us from being able to manage pics, and I've been slacking lately.


----------



## KINGFISHER

GUKE CRAWLER

Hook- 1/0 Gamakatsu Jig Hook
Thread- Black Dannville Flat Waxed Nylon
Tail-Black Zonker Strip
Body-Black Whiting American Hen Neck
Legs-Rainy's Barred Rubber Legs
Eyes-Yellow Medium Lead Eyes

This is a simple pattern I came up with this past week. The jig hook makes sure the hook point is always on top and this fly has already produced some nice fish for me.


----------



## KINGFISHER

Chickenscratch Simpleclone

Hook-#1 Mustad 34007
Thread- 6/O Yellow Uni-Thread
Body-Yellow Sheep's Wool
Hackle-Yellow Grizzly Rooster Neck
Body-Yellow Steve Farrar Flash
Eyes-Large 3-D Molded
Front of fly is coated with silicone. Fish on a sink-tip and hang on!


----------



## KINGFISHER

Ward's Articulated Streamer

Tail-Chartreuse Marabou
Hook for tail- #2 Mustad 3366 cut off at the bend
Tail is connected to front of fly with 20lb Mason Hard Mono
Thread-Chartreuse 6/O Uni-Thread
Hackle-Chartreuse Whiting American Hen Neck
Hook for front-#2 Mustad 3366
Eyes-Siver Bead Chain


----------



## Paymaster

Great lookin ties KF!


----------



## Paymaster

Crab Fly
Now this is a work in progress. I saw a pattern posted on surf talk called Pheasant Shell Crab.Tyer was CTaylor,
This is my attempt.

Hook .... #6 Mustad 34070T
Thread..6/0 Green
Body....Chartruse Estaz/Dark Green Super Hair/One brown Saddle Hackle
Claw...Mallard Breast Feather(trimmed and coat with SHHAN)
Eyes....20 lbs mono burned
Shell Back ....3 Pheasant Breast Feathers
Rear Eye/weight...Dumbell Eyes


----------



## KINGFISHER

I guarantee a big 'ol red would love to eat that! Good stuff!


----------



## flyfisher76544

A bass fly I have been messing with. 

Flutterin Crawfish
Hook: #4 streamer
Thread: 6/0
Tail: White Buck tail(8-10) with Krystal flash 10 to 12 strands
Claws: Rabbit strips 1 1/2 times the length of the hook
Body: rabbit dubbing and bucktail tied in clouser style.


----------



## KINGFISHER

Nice tie flyfisher. From your fish pics, we already know it works wonders on them hawgs! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Paymaster

Bluegill Fly


Caterpillar

Hook ... #6 Streamer
Thread ... 6/0 Black
Hackle ... Coachman Brown(front and rear)
Body ... Chartreuse Chenille
Back Bands ... Peacock Herl(4 )
Rib ... Copper Wire


----------



## Thomas93

Hey that was a good looking fly.I will have to post some of mine


----------



## KINGFISHER

Cool caterpillar Pay, the gills are gonna love it!


----------



## Paymaster

eel fly

Hook .... #6
Thread ... Black 6/0
Eyes ... Bead Chain
Wing/Body ... 2 Brown Saddle Hackles
Lower Body ... White Super Hair
Hackle ... Grizzly


----------



## bluemarlin

^That would get their attention!


----------



## Paymaster

Thomas93 said:


> Hey that was a good looking fly.I will have to post some of mine



We'd love to see them!


----------



## KINGFISHER

I bet that fly would be good for cobia and barracuda too!


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks. Still tying to figure out the best side for the eyes. Top or bottom.


----------



## guyman5

you guys do awesome work nice flys


----------



## puddle jumper

guyman5 said:


> you guys do awesome work nice flys



I will second that..
.
Puddle


----------



## Huntervationist

Most of my recipes are just run of the mill, this one is not much different....and no self respecting trout would bite one of these!!!

Partridge and Yellow soft hackle
Hook – Mustad 94840 
Thread –  Silk, yellow
Body - Tying thread
Thorax – Sparsely dubbed mole fur 
Hackle – Light gray speckled hackle from a partridge shoulder

ps...sorry my photography needs work


----------



## Paymaster

*Sardinia Minnow*

My first attempt at this style. Sorry about pic quality.

Hook...#2-4 Stainless
Thread....3/0 White
Body.... White Craft Fur
Overbody...Blue Super Hair over Chartreuse Craft Fur
Lateral Line.....Krystal Flash
Under Body... White Calf Tail
Gill....Red Marabou
Eyes ... Stick on minnow eyes.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

*North Georgia Stonefly*

Here is my version of Boyd's Tennessee Stonefly
Reciepe:
hook     - #8 nymph 3x
thread  -  brown 6/0
beadhead- flat brown glass bead
tail & antenea  - rusty brown goose biot
rib   -   fine copper wire
abdomen-- dark brown Hares Ear mixed with Hares  Ear   to perfered color
gills  -   dark India hen feather
wing case  -   brown turkey with clear thin skin tied so thin skin is on top
weight -- 10 turns of .30 lead wire
legs sili legs  -  barred brown
thorax   -  same as abdomen


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

*Beadhead Golden Prince*

Recipe:

Hook-------------#8 to #16 nymph in 3x length
thread------------brown 6/0
tail & antenea---rusty brown goose biot
head------------tugenston brass bead size matched to hook
rib--------------fine gold wire
back case-------brown turky tail feather tied entire length  
of fly
Abdomen------ amber Stonefly buddin
thorax--------- same as abdomen
legs------------ golden silli legs tied in center of thorax dubbin wrapped around legs
collar---------- cream or light brown hen hackle tied collar style
wings---------2 white goose biot


----------



## Paymaster

*Bait Fish*

Hook....4/0
Thread.. 6/0 Chart.
Gill.... Red Marabou
Body.... Blue Super Hair over white craft fur
Eyes.....Stick on fly eyes


----------



## Paymaster

Another version with dumb bell eyes for weight.


----------



## FlyFishingFool

*Wildebeast Hair*

Hey paymaster,
Where exactly do you get wildebeast hair?

Does it matter where on the wildebeast the hair comes from?


----------



## Paymaster

Injun Joe sent me a patch and I told him I'd figure out how to make a fly with the hair.


----------



## Paymaster

Another variation on my baitfish fly.


----------



## Paymaster

Couple more.


----------



## Paymaster

Zebra Midge(bead head)
Hook..#20 Nymph
Thread..8/0 Blk
Bead Head.. Blk Glass Bead
Collar..Peacock Herl
Body.. Blk Floss
Rib... Fine Silver Wire 

Beadless Zebra Midge

Hook..#20 Nymph
Thread..8/0 Blk
Head..Peacock Herl
Body.. Blk Floss
Rib... Fine Silver Wire


----------



## Paymaster

*Bass Craw*

Hook.....#4 Streamer
Thread..6/0 Black
Eyes... Black Barbell or Bronze Beadchain
Antenna... Black Moose Mane
Claw......Pheasant Heart Feather
Hackle....Ginger Variant
Body.... Brown/Olive Chenille
Tail... Heart Feather


----------



## Nitram4891

Hook #10 streamer
Body Black Chenille
Tail Black Marabou and Flash
Black Hackle and Black Bead


----------



## Paymaster

Good lookin Bugger!


----------



## Nitram4891

Some leech patterns.  Mostly black rabbit fur and some black flash.  Need to get better at finishing around the bead.


----------



## Paymaster

Nuther couple Bait Fish Flies tonite.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

*Foam Yellow Sally no hackle*


Hook: Std dry fly #12 to #16
Thread: yellow 6/0
Body: 2mm yellow foam trimmed about match stick wide
wing: yellow dyed deer body hair 

Trim 1mm yellow foam to about the width of a match stick, tye in above the bend reverse so the "match stick is pointing off the back of the hook. Pull forward and stretching it slightly. Tye in slightly further back so the wing can be tied to thread wrap not foam. Tye in wing and trim head finish with SHAN
Its a great pattern for Brookies and wild rainbows at higher elevation, being hackless it keeps the hook in the water so the aggressive strikes don't knock the fly in the air. It also can be floated thru small riffles


----------



## Paymaster

Good looking fly!!!!!!!!!!! I like it and will tie a few. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Paymaster

*Pink Clouser*

Hook: #1 Stainless or Plated
Thread: 6/0 Chartreuse
Eye: Yellow Barbell
Upper Body: Chartreuse Super Hair 
Mid Body: Pink Craft Fur
Lower Body: White Super Hair
Flash: Pink Krystal Flash


----------



## Papercuts

Really awesome flies. Makes me wanna buy a vise and tools and try it out.


----------



## Paymaster

Papercuts said:


> Really awesome flies. Makes me wanna buy a vise and tools and try it out.



Can't go wrong doing that. It has provided me with much joy and satisfaction. Catching a fish on a fly that you tied yourself is very special. At least to me it is.


----------



## backwoods fisherman

*bass flies*

bluegill imitations

fly#1
hook: 3/0 eagle claw
threadlive
body:ep 3d olive fiber over ep 3d white fiber
eyes:8mm clear cure eyes
gill:yellow ep 3d fiber

fly#2
hook:idk lost packaging
threadlive
bodylive neer hair over white neer hair
eyes:stick on eyes
gill:yellow ep 3d fiber

 i use sharpie for the black bars


----------



## injun joe

Those look great. Prolly ought to drag them thru some deep holes on the river for stripers.


----------



## backwoods fisherman

i dont do any striper fishing ...yet.  maybe i should startthink a shad pattern would be good????


----------



## Paymaster

Man! Those are sweet! Thanks for sharing the recipe and pics!


----------



## backwoods fisherman

*bass flies*

same pattern as the bluegill just more white and less olive and no yellow i made this shad pattern a little longer to imitate the gizzard shad in the lake i fish


----------



## Paymaster

More Clousers and a shrimp pattern.


----------



## injun joe

Boy, those right there will do!


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN

Does anyone tie crickets ?I am wanting to try one .


----------



## EJTibbetts

Figured I'd add this craw:

Hook: J. Stockard 247 #04
Thread: UTC 140 - Fire Orange
Claws: Rabbit Strip - Crawfish Orange
Antennae: Peacock earl
Eyes: Medium Bead Chain
Body: SLF Dave Whitlock dubbing - Nymph Abdomen
Legs: Crazy Legs - Orange/Orange-Black Flake (didn't go as planned...)
Weight: Medium Black Nickel Dumbbell 
Accent: Copper Flash


----------



## Paymaster

Nice ties EJTibbetts!


----------



## telsonman

How are yall tying up the baitfish? I'm curious because I want to attempt a pinfish pattern.

Also, does anyone have a shrimp pattern?


----------



## Paymaster

laskerknight said:


> better picture



Looks good!


----------



## Paymaster

Ole Dave's Hackeless Nymph


----------



## Paymaster

My October Caddis Pattern

Semi Stimi

Hook.. White River WR002
Thread .. 6/0 Black
Tail.. Elk/Deer Hair
Rib.. Gold Tinsel
Body.. Orange/Rust Ultra Chenille
Wing.. Elk/Deer Hair
Hackle.. Coachman Brown


----------



## Yotes

Mouse fly. #4 streamer hook.
Brown hackle for tail
White deer hair for body 
I cut the piece of hide for the ears once I cut off deer hair
Use permanent marker to color


----------



## Paymaster

Yotes said:


> Mouse fly. #4 streamer hook.
> Brown hackle for tail
> White deer hair for body
> I cut the piece of hide for the ears once I cut off deer hair
> Use permanent marker to color



Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Hazel Creek Dry Fly (Var)

Hook: #14
Thread: 6/0 Black
Tail: Golden Pheasant Tail Tippets
Body: 6/0 Chartreuse Thread
Hackle: Grizzly
Wing: White Craft Fur divided


----------



## injun joe

Man , that looks great!


----------



## Paymaster

Olive Zebra Midge
Hook: #18
Head: Green Glass Bead
Thread: 8/0 Uni-Thread
Body: 8/0 Uni-Thread
Rib: Fine Silver Wire
Collar: Peacock Herl


----------



## Paymaster

Green Apple Caddis

Hook.. #12 Dry
Thread.. 6/0 Olive
Body... 6/0 Bright Green Thread
Wing... Deer Hair
Hackle... Grizzly


----------



## Paymaster

Good lookin fly gunnurse!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Yellow Foam Spider
Hook... #12 Curved Shank
Thread.... 6/0 Black
Body.... Yellow Craft Foam
Underbody.... Chartreuse Estaz
Legs... Yellow and Black Centipede


----------



## NCHillbilly

Paymaster said:


> Yellow Foam Spider
> Hook... #12 Curved Shank
> Thread.... 6/0 Black
> Body.... Yellow Craft Foam
> Underbody.... Chartreuse Estaz
> Legs... Yellow and Black Centipede



And they're not just for bream anymore.


----------



## Paymaster

Indeed NCH!  Love those little painted fish!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Yellow Sally Stimulator

Hook.. #12 Curved
Thread.. 6/0 Tan
Rib.. Fine Copper Wire
Butt.. Red Thread
Body.. Pale Yellow Superfine Dubbing
Hackle.. Ginger Variant palmered
Wing... Yellow Deer Hair
Thorax...Pale Yellow Super Fine Dubbing
Thorax Hackle.. Ginger Variant


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pay, that one in #16 (about the normal size of the yellow sally stoneflies,) will tear them up around here at times.


----------



## Paymaster

Stimulator

Hook........#16-12 Curved
Thread......6/0 Black
Tail............Deer Hair
Body..........Superfine Dry Fly Dubbing
Rib............Fine cooper wire
Hackle.......Coachman Brown
Wing.........Deer Hair
Head/Thorax.. Superfine Dry Fly Dubbing
Hackle......Coachman Brown


----------



## Paymaster

Improved Hooch Craw

Hook: #6 Streamer
Thread: 6/0 Black
Eyes: Med Barbell Black or Silver Beadchain, optional
Antennae: Moose Mane
Claws: Pheasant Breast(heart) Feathers( coated with Sally Hansen's)
Hackle: Coachman Brown trimmed
Body: Brown Chenille
Tail: Pheasant Breast Feathers trimmed
Added lead wire under body material is optional


----------



## bluemarlin

That's a great looking crawfish


----------



## Paymaster

October Caddis Tied today.

Hook.... #12
Thread.... 6/0 blk
Body... rust colored dubbing
Wing... elk hair 
Hackle.... Coachman brown
Antenna... Two hackle stems


----------



## Paymaster

Schroeder's Carrot variation

Hook... #14
Thread... 6/0 blk
Tail... Pheasant Tail
Rib.... Fine silver wire
Overbody...Peacock Herl
Body... Orange thread
Thorax... Peacock Herl
Wing.. Mallard Flank
Head.... Peacock Herl


----------



## Paymaster

Royal Humpy

Hook... #12
Thread.... 6/0 Blk
Tail...Deer Hair
Body... Red Floss
Overbody... Deer Hair
Wing... Deer Hair
Hackle... Brown


----------



## Paymaster

Yellow Humpy

Hook... #12
Thread.... 6/0 Blk
Tail...Deer Hair
Body... Yellow Floss
Overbody... Deer Hair
Wing... Deer Hair
Hackle... Brown


----------



## NCHillbilly

My current version of the Tellico nymph:

This is one of the best all-around nymph patterns out there. I use them frequently and they catch fish now just as good as they have for the last many decades. I modify mine a bit from the original pattern now. Tungsten bead, 10 wraps of .025 lead wire, curved Klinkhammer hook, pheasant tail tail instead of golden pheasant, and brown or black nymph skin instead of the turkey quill back that always gets cut in two after a few trout chew on it.


----------



## gunnurse

The Tellico is my favorite to both tie and fish. I saw a fly tying vid where the peacock was over wrapped with thread to add durability.


----------



## splatek

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I LOVE THE TELLICO!


----------



## Bobby38ark

gabreamfanatic said:


> well this is not mine but i asked the guy to do a step by step aid. this is called the briminator and is deadly on gills and bass. so enjo it.
> http://www.warmfly.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=26&topic=3084.0



Link is no good, takes you to a web page that is for sale or something to that effect.


----------

